# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Shuarja e ngadaltë e arvanitasve

## BOKE

ABC po boton materialin e një kandidati për titullin Master Phd në Antropologji në Universitetin e Durhamit. Bashkëjetesa e arvanitasve me emigrantët shqiptarë. Simeon Magliveras shpjegon arsyet se përse shqiptarët e vjetër të Greqisë mundohen të fshehin origjinën e tyre të vërtetë

Simeon Magliveras

_Ky material është rezultat i një kërkimi të bërë për dizertacionin, të cilin do ta paraqisja për master Ph.D. në Antropologji, në Universitetin e Durhamit. Kërkimi përfshin periudhën kohore 2000-2004. Gogofis është një komunitet në pjesën veriore të Atikës, provincë pranë Athinës në Greqi. Tradicionalisht, Gogofisi ka qenë një fshat Arvanitas. Deri disa kohë më parë, arvanitasit flisnin gjuhën Arvanitika, dialektin Tosk të shqiptarëve, por aktualisht gjuha e tyre është drejt shuarjes. Ky material shqyrton lidhjet shoqërore dhe strukturat familjare si një bazë e fuqisë së marrëdhënieve në Gogofis. Gogofis është si shumë shoqëri të tjera në Mesdhe, që janë të lidhura ngushtë. Në Gogofis, emigrantët shqiptarë nuk kanë akses të drejtpërdrejtë në strukturat e larta zyrtare. Si rezultat i kësaj, ata janë të varur nga lidhje informale, struktura farefisnore dhe strukturat e pushtetit jozyrtar. Akoma më shumë, sjelljet padron/klient i mbajnë nëpërmjet njohjeve shoqërore, të cilat janë të lidhura në mënyrë të paevitueshme formalisht me strukturat e pushtetit. Si rezultat i kësaj, emigrantët shqiptarë i kanë kufizuar pjesëmarrjet e tyre në rituale të tilla. Kështu, emigrantët shqiptarë në Gogofis përdorin disa forma të kapitalit simbolik për të mbajtur dhe mbështetur veten. Ky material shqyrton se si disa strategji janë më të sukseshme se disa të tjera, duke studiuar strukturat farefisnore të popullsisë vendase të Gogofisit. Ashtu si edhe te lidhjet shoqërore, emigrantët shqiptarë janë përmirësuar në dhjetë vitet e fundit të qëndrimit të tyre në fshat._ 


*Prezantim* 
Për të filluar këtë artikull, është e rëndësishme të konceptojmë se çfarë është një arvanitas. Çfarë e bën një arvanitas, arvanitas? Së dyti, dhe në mënyrë të barabartë të rëndësishme me të parën, a është një shqiptar? A janë arvanitasit shqiptarë? A janë shqiptarët arvanitas? Përcaktimi se kush janë ata, në këtë artikull është bazuar në pjesën më të madhe në atë që thonë ata vetë. Nuk është një përcaktim i bazuar në llogari historike akademike apo biologjike, bazuar në gene, por se si iu duket vetja atyre. Përcaktimi se cilët janë, nuk është aq i lehtë për tu gjetur, pasi ka shumë shenja greqizuese e shqiptarizuese në jetën e tyre. Duke mos pasur fort të mirë të folurën greke, ata me origjinë arvanitase ndjehen të vënë në dyshimin e të mos qënit grekë. Arvanitasit e shohin vetën e tyre si grekë. Greqizimi është i përcaktuar si trashëgimi e gjatë, e lidhur me Greqinë e Lashtë. Për ta përmbledhur, ata e shohin greqizimin të përcaktuar me faktin e të qënurit ortodoksë. Modeli grek i kombëtarizimit pranon që ka një vazhdimësi dhe banorët e Greqisë, duke përfshirë edhe Gogofisin, janë pasuesit e kësaj trashëgimie. Natyrisht që ka disa probleme me këtë model greqenizimi, pasi injoron influencën e disa perandorive dhe emigrantëve, të cilët kanë bashkëjetuar në Greqi prej mijëra vjetësh. Arvanitasit janë një prej këtyre grupeve shoqërore. Si rezultat, të jesh një arvanitas është një sekret publik. Ata duhet të racionalizojnë ekzistencën e tyre në disa raste, duke konfliktuar modelin kombëtar grek. Ata e shohin veten e tyre si folësit e dialektit më të vjetër grek, dialekti i proto-Dorian-it. Kështu, që kanë një ankesë për trashëgiminë greke. Por me ardhjen e emigrantëve shqiptarë, greqizimi i tyre është përsëri i kontestuar, jo aq shumë nga të tjerët, se sa nga vetë ata. Kur pyeta se cilët ishin arvanitasit dhe se çfarë duhet të bëjnë me vendin ku jetojnë, një i intervistuar mu përgjigj se nuk ishte i sigurtë nëse kishte ndonjë gjë për të bërë me ne (popullsia e Gogofisit). Pyeta disa arvanitas; cilët janë shqiptarët? Dhe mu dhanë disa përgjigje. Një përgjigje e zakonshme ishte se ata janë, touki, turkë, ose shqiptarë turkë, turko-alvani. Kështu, për të ndarë veten e tyre nga shqiptarët, përdornin sistemin fetar të vënë nga Perandoria Otomane, për të ndarë veten e tyre nga shqiptarët. Shqiptarët janë myslimanë dhe turkë, kurse arvanitasit janë kristianë dhe, si rezultat, grekë. Kam marrë një student amerikan me vete. Ka jetuar në Kosovë, kështu që i ka njohur shqiptarët, por nuk njeh grekët. Një nga të pyeturit e mi arvanitas i tha atij në greqisht; nuk jam shqiptar. Pasi i shpjegova se miku im nuk dinte greqisht, më tha që ti thosha atij, se ai ishte kristian dhe se vetëm brezi i gjyshërve e dinte gjuhën e vjetër. Kjo është një përgjigje tipike për të huajt. Fakti ishte se arvanitasi i vjetër dinte shqip, por e prezantonte veten si një kristian dhe grek. Kjo përgjigje mund të ketë qenë ndryshe përpara emigrimit masiv të shqiptarëve në Greqi, në dekadën e fundit. Në fakt, në vitet 50 dhe 60 fshatrat arvanitase përshkruheshin si alvanophono horia, ndryshe fshatra shqipfolëse. Koumaris, një antropolog në vitin 1948 në Universitetin e Athinës, tha se grekët modernë janë tipa mesdhetarë, e cila është një përzierje të grekëve të lashtë dhe origjinës shqiptare. Sot pohime të tilla do të ishin tërësisht të gabuara politikisht. Shqiptarët shihen sot si të paedukuar, njerëz të varfër, një pushtim i hajdutëve. Emigrimi dhe krimi, sipas asaj që referohet në media, bashkohen te shqiptarët. Kështu, të jesh i shoqëruar me shenjën Shqipëri nuk është mirë. Për këtë arsye, arvanitasit nuk e konsiderojnë veten si shqiptarë, duke e fshehur origjinën e tyre të vërtetë. Arvanitasit e Gogofisit përcaktojnë veten grekë, sipas përshkrimit që shpjegova më lart. Janë kristianë ortodoksë. 

*Fshehja e prejardhjes*
Ata kanë zgjedhur ta konsiderojnë veten si fisi i parë Dorik, siç janë vlerësuar nga Biris (1984) ata që kanë jetuar në atë që sot quhet Shqipëri, ose si protogrekë apo Pellazgë. Kështu, ata mund të pretendojnë të jenë grekë ashtu siç e barazojnë veten e tyre me matricën e paraardhësve grekë. Shqiptarët, nga ana tjetër, përdorin një tjetër model historik mitik për të shpjeguar ekzistencën e tyre. Ata pretendojnë të jenë paraardhës të popujve ilirë. Kultura e Ilirëve në një kohë u përhap shumë. në Perëndim deri në Korinth, ndërsa në Lindje deri në Kroacinë e sotme (Pluto 1984). Por modeli kombëtar që ata kanë krijuar për veten është më shekullor se sa modeli grek. Shqipëria është një vend me shumë besime fetare e sekte. Kur feja ishte baza e nacionalizmit në pjesë të tjera të Ballkanit (Kitromilides 1990), feja nuk mund të shërbente si baza e identitetit kombëtar në Shqipëri (Vickers 1991). Aq më tepër, feja nuk mund të përdoret si një forcë lëvizëse për të diferencuar vetën e tyre nga otomanët, pasi pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve ishin myslimanë. Kështu, kultura dhe gjuha ishin bazat e identitetit kombëtar. Gjatë një bisede në një dasmë, diskutova mbi faktin se si ndiheshin shqiptarët për fenë dhe për të qënit shqiptar. Një shqiptar mysliman tha: Jemi me fat që jemi shqiptarë. Një nga motrat e mia u martua me një burrë të krishterë, ai është një njeri i mirë. Kjo është ajo që ka rëndësi, jo se çfarë feje është familja e tij. Ne nuk jemi si grekët. Ata duhet të martohen me të krishterë. Unë jam mik edhe me të krishterët, edhe me myslimanët. Ne jetojmë bashkë dhe nuk ka diferencime.  Shpesh ata i drejtohen heroit të tyre kombëtar, Skënderbeut për të shpjeguar këtë bashkëjetesë. Skënderbeu nuk ishte i shqetësuar për fenë. Ai u martua me një grua nga Jugu. Ai e braktisi fenë e tij myslimane (turke) dhe pozicionin e tij për të qenë shqiptar. 

*Të përbashkëtat* 
Çfarë i bashkon të dy grupet në Gogofis, vendasit arvanitas dhe emigrantët shqiptarë? Natyrisht, origjina e përbashkët është një burim i bashkimit simbolik. Kur shqiptarët dhe arvanitasit përpiqen të zvogëlojnë kufijtë etnike, ata përdorin elemente të historisë së tyre të përbashkët. Në mënyrë interesante, dy gjëra ndodhin në të njëjtën kohë: 1) Banorët e zonës lidhin kontrata dhe këto lidhje etnike zvogëlojnë diferencën mes greko-arvanitasve dhe shqiptarëve. 2) Lidhjet etnike janë krijuar apo janë riforcuar. Së pari,  gjuha është emëruesi më i dukshëm i përbashkët midis të dyja grupeve. Brezi më i vjeter i arvanitasve, në mënyrë të veçantë, ndihen shumë rehat gjatë një bashkëbisedimi me shqiptarët. Gjithashtu, shumë arvanitas më kanë shprehur se arvanitika është më pak e sofistikuar dhe e shëmtuar se shqipja. Gjithashtu ndihen keq kur shohin shqiptarët të përdorin një gjuhë tjetër në vendin që rrinë, ku shqiptarët nuk bëjnë të tilla dallime. Gjithashtu sjelljet po ndryshojnë drejt gjuhës në publik, arvanitasit akoma flasin pak në arvanitika privatisht. Gjeja tjetër më shumë e zakonshme që njerëzit diskutonin ishte origjinat e përbashkëta të gjuhës arvanitase dhe shqipes. Arvanitasve nuk u vjen aspak mirë që të parët e tyre kanë qënë mercenarë. Edhe pse janë krenarë që kanë qënë luftëtarë të egër, besojnë për veten e tyre se janë një racë e pandershme, me vullnet për të tradhtuar dikë që ofron çmim më të lartë. Shqiptarët, nga ana tjetër, nuk e shohin mercenarizimin e të parëve të tyre në këtë mënyrë. Ata e shohin veten e tyre gjithashtu si pasardhës të luftëtarëve të fortë, por edhe të njerëzve që kanë qenë mbrojtës të perandorive të mëdha. Si përmbledhje, të dyja palët e shikojnë Perandorinë Otomane si koha e pushtimit. Arvanitasit, në një anë i shohin otomanët brenda një konteksti grek. Në kontekstin e tyre 400 vjetëve pushtimit ishin periudha e zymtësisë për ortodoksët dhe e madhështisë për Perandorinë Bizantine, robëruesen e tyre. Edhe shqiptarët e shohin atë në një kontekst pak a shumë të njëjtë, por i vlerësojnë osmanët si robëruesit e tyre të 500 vjetëve madhështi, ku shqiptarët do të mund të ishin bërë si europianë. Kur të dyja palët diskutojnë të tilla subjekte, përpiqen që të krijojnë një pozicion të përbashkët. Por, si pasojë e modeleve që secila palë mbron, ata krijojnë përplasje mes tyre. Prandaj pozicioni i përbashkët ishte pranuar pjesërisht. Kështu, kufijtë ishin mbajtur edhe pse historitë dhe gjuhë e përbashkët ishin kuptuar më mirë. Ajo çfarë u duk më e fuqishme në ndërtimin e kufijëve ishte koncepti më pak i saktë për natyrën. Ata ishin koncepte të 1) varfërisë dhe 2) një punë e fortë etike. Ideja e të qënit i uritur kuptohet nga të gjithë atë që kanë përjetuar këtë eksperiencë. Detajet se pse ndonjëri është i varfër nuk janë gjithmonë të dukshme, por ata që kanë një eksperiencë të tillë e kuptojnë se çfarë do të thotë të jesh i varfër. 

*Fshati Gogofis*

Gogofisi është një fshat malor arvanitas në Atikën e Veriut. Është rreth 20 minuta larg nga disa vende të rëndësishme arkeologjike dhe një orë larg kryeqytetit të vendit, Athinës. Si rezultat, fshati ka qënë gjithmonë shumë i influencuar nga qyteti. Vendet arkeologjike të kujtojnë fare qartë influencën greke në zonë. Në 30 vitet e fundit, shumë pak banorë të zonës e njohin Arvanitikën (dialekti tosk i gjuhës shqipe të folur në Greqi, Tsiptsis 1995). Shumë nga banorët arvanitas që jetojnë në fshat udhëtojnë çdo ditë për punë deri në Athinë apo edhe në qytete më larg në zonë. Një përqindje e lartë e fshatarëve punojnë për shërbime private (civile). Disa familje kanë gropa të vogla gurësh të çmuar që janë fitimprurëse. Pavarësisht se çfarë quajnë punë të tyre me kohë të plotë, banorët e Gogofisit e punojnë tokën e tyre. Shumë pak janë fermerë, por të gjithë ndihen disi të obliguar për të vjelur vreshtat e rrushit të familjes për të bërë verë Retsina dhe për të mbledhur ullinjtë e familjes për vaj ulliri. Në të kaluarën, kopetë e deleve dhe dhive ishin burimi i vetëm prodhimit, ndërsa sot banorët e kësaj zone kanë shumë pak kokë bagëtish. Disa shqiptarë janë bërë shumë të talentuar në punimin me gur (muratorë). Kështu, ata jetojnë mirë, duke ndërtuar mure apo veranda guri. Në fakt ata që janë bërë teknikë të specializuar marrin si punëtorë shqiptarë të tjerë. Numri i punëtorëve shqiptarë që punojnë me kohë të plotë dhe në mënyrë permanente nën një pronar arvanitas po rritet gjithnjë e më shumë. Emigrantët shqiptarë gjithashtu ndihmojnë arvanitasit të kujdesen për fushat, edhe pse thonë zakonisht që nuk e pëlqejnë këtë lloj pune, por e bëjnë thjesht si një favor për strehuesit e tyre arvanitas. Por cili është ndryshimi mes një emigranti shqiptar dhe arvanitasve të vendit?


*Bashkëjetesa arvanitas-emigrantë shqiptarë*

Më parë, Gogofisi ishte më i varfëri se sa shumë komunitete të tjera poshtë në luginë. Njerëzit duhet të bënin punë sezonale në korrje ose të bënin punë krahu në Athinë si punëtorë ndërtimi ose si kamerierë në restorante, sepse prodhimi në fushat e tyre nuk mund të mbajë të gjithë komunitetin. Ata janë rritur me shumë pak, sidomos rreth 25 vite më parë. Arvanitasit duhet të kenë përdorur thënien, duhet të hamë hudhra të dorës së parë dhe ullinj, duke treguar varfëri të madhe. Në mënyrë të njëjtë, emigrantët shqiptarë kanë pasur eksperiencë se çfarë do të thotë uri dhe varfëri. Të gjithë emigrantët në Gogofis janë nga zona rurale, kështu që eksperiencat e tyre kanë qënë të njëjta edhe pse rrethanat e varfërisë së tyre ishin shumë ndryshe. Grupet e para të emigrantëve shqiptarë në Greqi dëshmuan varfëri ekstreme. Së dyti, të dy grupet  kanë një punë të vështirë etike. Të dyja palët besojnë se progresi i tyre është si rezultat i këmbënguljes së tyre, sakrificës dhe punës së vështirë. Arvanitasit i shohin emigrantët shqiptarë, siç e kanë parë veten e tyre në të kaluarën; nuk kanë pasur asgjë dhe kanë bërë diçka për veten e tyre. Ata e kuptojnë njëri-tjetrin shumë mire, duke punuar ose diskutuar për punën dhe varfërinë. E kuptojnë njëri-tjetrin duke krijuar eksperienca të përbashkëta dhe identitete të përbashkëta. Shqiptarët, në të njëjtën mënyrë besojnë se punojnë shumë dhe kanë fituar një lloj jetese si rezultat i punës së tyre të krahut. Sigurisht që ky mirëkuptim i përbashkët dhe eksperiencat janë aq të rëndësishme sa edhe individualiteti i tyre. Janë të rëndësishme, sepse zyrtarët e zonës zgjodhën të përdorin këta elementë të bashkëjetesës dhe ngjashmërisë për qëllime specifike. Në të kundërt, shqiptarët nuk do të ishin ndryshe nga emigrantët pakistanezë apo polakë. Pse, atëherë shqiptarët janë pranuar brenda fshatit, megjithëse duhet pranuar se ndonjëherë bëhet fjalë për një pranim jo të lehtë? Emigrantë shqiptarë u kujtojnë arvanitasve origjinën e tyre të ulët (Tzanelli 2003). Arvanitasit zakonisht i shohin shqiptarët ndryshe nga çdo të ishin parë në komunitete jo arvanitase. Në një komunitet joarvanitas shqiptarët shihen si një burim i mirë i punës së krahut, por gjithashtu shihen po aq shumë si kërcënim (Moor 2003). Burrat sollën gratë e tyre në fshat. Në një përiudhë të shkurtër pas kësaj, lindën fëmijët. Në Gogofis shumica e nxënësve të shkollës fillore janë shqiptarë. Në fakt, popullsia e rritur në Greqi do të kishte pasur një rritje të ulët po mos të kishte qënë për punëtorët shqiptarë në Greqi (Tzilivakis 2003). Në Gogofis pjesa më e madhe e grekëve joarvanitas ishin të shqetësuar se mos merreshin si shqiptarë (Moor 2003). Në Gogofis, e kundërta është e vërtetë. Banorët e Gogofisit janë të lumtur kur shikojnë nënat dhe fëmijët në fshat. Disa gra arvanitase më thanë që  fëmijët do të rriten që të jenë pjesëtarë të mirë të komunitetit. Kur iu thashë se ata nuk janë grekë, më thanë që do të bëhen grekë, ashtu siç u bënë arvanitasit. Ata i shohin emigrantët e rinj jo si një kërcënim për të sfiduar komunitetin lokal të fshatit, por më shumë si një gjak të ri në fshat, qytetarë të rinj (grekë). Si përfundim, ata i shohin emigrantët si pjesëtarë të komunitetit të tyre tashmë. I shohin shqiptarët si gjysmë barbarë, siç ishin arvanitasit një herë e një kohë. Por gjithashtu, edhe si një vazhdimësi kulturore, e cila nuk është e njëjtë me ata grekë që u vendosën në luginën e tyre në vitet 20 dhe që erdhën nga Azia e Vogël. Emigrantët shqiptarë të vendosur në fshat ruajnë disa objektiva: 1) burim pune të pavarur, 2) riprodhimin në fshat, 3) krijimin e grekëve të rinj dhe , 4) vazhdimësi kulturore.  Shqiptarët kanë edhe një tjetër seri objektivash. Ata jetojnë në Gogofis më të mirë se në shumë zona të tjera, pasi puna është e rregullt (permanente). Në vende të tjera, ata shihen si punëtorë të lirë dhe asgjë tjetër. Nuk do të kishin kufinj shoqëror apo lidhje me punëdhënësit. 

Përktheu: L. Mataj

Marre nga revista ABC

----------


## Hyllien

> Natyrisht q&#235; ka disa probleme me k&#235;t&#235; model greqenizimi, pasi injoron influenc&#235;n e disa perandorive dhe emigrant&#235;ve, t&#235; cil&#235;t kan&#235; bashk&#235;jetuar n&#235; Greqi prej mij&#235;ra vjet&#235;sh. Arvanitasit jan&#235; nj&#235; prej k&#235;tyre grupeve shoq&#235;rore. Si rezultat, t&#235; jesh nj&#235; arvanitas &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; sekret publik. Ata duhet t&#235; racionalizojn&#235; ekzistenc&#235;n e tyre n&#235; disa raste, duke konfliktuar modelin komb&#235;tar grek. Ata e shohin veten e tyre si fol&#235;sit e dialektit m&#235; t&#235; vjet&#235;r “grek”, dialekti i proto-Dorian-it.


Ky kalimi qe behet ketu eshte komplet i pashqyrtuar. Autori flet tejmase rreth ketyre Arvanitasve qe "dashkan te behen" greke, dhe harron te permendi shoqatat e tyre si Marko Bocari psh, dhe se si ata nder shekuj qysh mbas revolucionit jane munduar ME KOTE te ruanin kulturen e tyre, kjo si pasoje e mosqenies se nje Shqiperie deri ne 1912 por dhe per dhunen e papare greke. Ky artikull eshte i mbushur me gjepura. Shqiptaret nuk e shohin veten pasardhes te Ilireve sic thote ky, por e shohin veten sic thote dhe Skenderbeu, pasardhes se Epirotasve, Ilireve dhe Dardaneve dhe Maqedonasve. Te gjithe keta sebashku perbejne grupin proto-Pellazgjik me te lashte dhe "driten" e kultures "greke" qe autori harron ta permendi. 

Sa per faktin qe Shqiptaret qenkan te pakulturuar, mjafton te permendin sa e sa debate qe jane bere BOZE ne greqi per shqiptaret qe dalin me te miret e shkollave dhe si rrjedhoje u takon me kushtetute te mbajne flamurin grek. Doktorrata nuk behet duke bere raporte sikur me qen ndonje gazetar, por duke analizuar qarte pse ka ndodhur kjo kafsheri ne Greqi, dhe pse komuniteti shqiptar ne Itali vazhdon sot e kesaj dite te ruaj ne nje menyre fenomenale cdo gje nga shteti i Arbrit.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Përpjekjet greke për zhdukjen e identitetit arvanitas*

_Mungesa e dëshirës për tu identifikuar me Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët. Ardhja e emigrantëve pas viteve 90, si mundësi për gjallërimin e gjuhës, por dhe si mungesë dëshire për tu asociuar me ta. Një studim i hollësishëm dhe i paanshëm nga burime joshqiptare për një problem që, megjithëse i fshehur, ekziston_

*Studim*

Gjurmët e para të  pranisë shqiptare në Greqi datojnë mes shekujve XI  e XII. Megjithatë fluksi i parë i  migruesve zuri vend rreth viteve 1350 dhe 1450, kur të ftuar nga princat dhe sovranët bizantinë, katalanët, fiorentinët dhe venecianët u vendosën në krahina të shkretuara dhe më pak të populluara të Greqisë Qëndrore dhe Jugore.  Disa studiues mendojnë se ishin pikërisht përbërjet e garnizoneve ushtarake në krahinë, të cilat kanë kontribuar në fluksin e migracionit. Këto të fundit kanë vazhduar më pas në epokën otomane jo vetëm me kolonët kristianë, por edhe myslimanë nga hapësira perandorake. Kjo lëvizje do të vazhdonte deri gjatë të gjithë shekullit të XIX dhe gjatë dhjetëvjeçarit të parë të shekullit XX, kur një numër i konsiderueshëm kristianësh shqiptarë u instaluan në shtetin grek, kryesisht në krahina në të cilat njihej shqipja. 



*Ngulimet* 

Të gjitha këto ngulmime ishin në një farë mënyrë vendi ku banonin « stërgjyshërit » e Arvanitasve në Greqinë Qendrore dhe Jugore. Duhet thënë se me kalimin e shekujve arvanitasit u grekofonizuan dhe helenizuan gjithnjë e më shumë, pavarësisht se në të njëjtën kohë iu lejua ushtrimi i fesë së tyre kristiane ortodokse, bashkë me karakteristikat kulturore që e ndanin me popuj të tjerë ballkanikë. Për sa i përket gjuhës, është mundur të vëzhgohet edhe procesi i anasjelltë, shqiptarizimi që shkon deri në fillim të këtij shekulli dhe në një shkallë  më të vogël. Dy faktorë thelbësorë kanë kontribuar në krijimin e identitetit të arvanitasve: politika otomane e mileteve dhe prestigji social që ushtronte identiteti dhe kultura greke. Lindja e shtetit grek modern krijoi një proces asimilimi të gjuhëve periferike, në të cilat sistemi shkollor dhe shërbimi ushtarak luanin një rol vendimtar.  Prezenca e vazhdueshme e arvanitasve në ingranazhet e administratës dhe në jetën politike, e lidhur me karakterin e vonuar të procesit të zhvillimit kombëtar në Shqipëri, ka kontribuar në krijimin e imazhit, që ofron sot komuniteti. Deri në vitin 1940 emërtesa më gjerësisht e përdorur për të thirrur arvanitasit dhe gjuhën e tyre ka qenë respektivisht shqiptarë ose greko- shqiptarë dhe shqiptare ose greko-shqiptare edhe pse ata konsideroheshin si një element përbërës i kombit grek. Kështu në këtë kuptim  (deri në vitin 1900) pati  përpjekje për të themeluar një shtet greko-shqiptar. Duhet shtuar se termat « arvanitas » dhe « Arvanitia », iu referoheshin  gjithashtu në kohë të ndryshme shqiptarëve dhe Shqipërisë. Duhet pranuar se shteti dhe aparati administrativ grek nuk ushtruan presion për të bërë helenizimin e arvanitasve, fakt që kemi mundur ta vërejmë në raste të tjera në Ballkan. Problemet këtu kishin të bënin kryesisht me asimilimin gjuhësor dhe në të kaluarën dhe mekanizmat ndëshkues që u vunë në veprim. Duhet pranuar se arvanitasit ishin ekstremisht konservatorë, që përkthehej me reminishencat e të kaluarës dhe marrjen prej tyre të pozicioneve të rëndësishme  monarkiste dhe lidhja e një pjese të madhe të tyre me kishën ortodokse të -kalendaristë të vjetër. Urbanizimi i mëvonshëm, që ndodhi në Luftën II Botërore, luajti rolin e tij në zbehjen e gjuhës, më dukshëm në krahinat, ku popullsia ishte homogjene. Disponojmë informacione thuajse të plota mbi ekspansionin e shqipes në shekullin e mëparshëm dhe pastaj për zbehjen e saj. 


*Historia e përgjithshme e krahinës dhe gjuhës*

Pavarësisht nga shkalla e humbjes së gjuhës, një e dhënë që është themelore, do ta përshkruajmë më poshtë zonat e ngulitjes së arvanitasve në ditët e sotme. Për të dhënë një ide mbi pabarazinë që shfaqen në lidhje me përdorimin e gjuhës sipas krahinave, përdorim një shembull të vitit 1993. Ndërsa në Angelokastro (pjesë e Korinthit), pjesa më e madhe e individëve të moshës mbi 30 vjeç ende flasin gjuhën arvanitase, krejt ndryshe, në Koklas (nënprefekturë e Trifalla), nuk gjejmë më shumë se tre persona të moshës mbi 70 vjeç, që e flasin atë. Në shumicën e rasteve, me tu larguar nga fshati, folësit e gjuhës arvanitase hiqnin dorë menjëherë nga gjuha. Kjo, edhe pse përqendrimi i arvanitasve në vendin e ri të instalimit do të ishte i fortë. Gjithashtu, edhe në Thiva (Tebë,) vetëm një numër i vogël i të rinjve kanë njohuri të përgjithshme të gjuhës. E njëjta gjë ndodh edhe në Livadhia, ku njerëz që vijnë nga fshatrat fqinjë instalohen herë pas here aty, ku nuk kemi të bëjmë me zhvendosje fshatrash të tëra. Si për shëmbull fshati i malit Elikonas, banorët e të cilit janë vendosur tërësisht në Livadhia. Me raste gjejmë gjuhëfolës, për të cituar këta shëmbuj, edhe në Atalandi, në Ftiotide më shumë se sa në Desfina dhe në Foside. Shpjegojmë që pjesa më e madhe e fshatrave të Greqisë Qëndrore dhe Jugore janë homogjene. 


*A. Shpërndarja e gjuhës të folur nga arvanitasit (dialekti arbëror) e Greqisë Qendrore dhe Jugore paraqitet si më poshtë:*

A*tikë:* Pjesa më e madhe e fshatrave janë arvanitase. Në fillim të shekullit, të gjitha fshatrat me përjashtim të Migarës dhe një tjetër fshati më të vogël, kanë qenë arvanitase, ashtu si edhe disa lagje  të Athinës. Nuk ka rëndësi të thuhet që përqëndrimi i konsiderueshëm i popullsisë në Atikë ka shndërruar realisht gjendjen ekzistuese të gjërave. 
*Eubé:* Me përjashtim të Aliveri dhe Karistos, praktikisht të gjitha fshatrat e nën/prefekturës së Karistos, nën vijën Achladeri-Prinia ose me fjalë të tjera një sipërfaqe shumë më e shtrirë e pjesës  më të madhe të ishullit jugor.  
*Cyclades :* Është në ishullin e Andorës. Janë më shumë se 10 fshatra, të vendosura në pjesën veriore. 
*Korinthi :* Rreth 70 fshatra, të cilat janë të vendosura në pjesën më të madhe të pjesës lindore. 
*Argolide:* Janë 30 nga 35 fshatra, gati të gjitha të vendosura në lindje të Argosë dhe në nën/prefekturën e Hermionës. 
*Achaïe:* Janë më pak se 20 fshatra, të cilat janë të vendosura në perëndim, përveç njërit. (Gjuha ka humbur në krahinën e malit Panahaiko).
*Mesénie:* Rreth 20 fshatra në nënprefekturën e Trifyllia. 
Arcadie: Vetëm një fshat. 
*Elide, Laconie:* Gjuha ka humbur totalisht në Elidë, rreth viteve 1940. Kurse në Lakoni gjejmë rrallë ndonjë të moshuar që e ruan gjuhën. 
*Pire:* Të gjithë fshatrat e nënprefekturës së Trezene, ishujt e Salaminës, Anguistri, Hidra dhe Spetses. 
*Béotie:* Janë më shumë se 60 fshatra, pjesa më e madhe e tyre është e vendosur në nënprefekturën e Tebës. 
Phtiotide: 6 apo 7 fshatra të vendosur në pjesën juglindore të zonës. 



*B. Grupi që vjen në vend të dytë për nga ana numerike  është i përbërë nga arvanitasit e Çamërisë në Epir.* Përbëjnë kufirin e shtrirjes jugore të gjuhës shqipe, ku flitet varianti dialektal, i quajtur çamërishte. Kjo popullsi me karakteristika të rëndësishme quhet çame dhe krahina ku është e vendosur që quhet  Çamiko. Çamët myslimanë kanë emigruar masivisht në Shqipëri në fund të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Duke qenë se pjesa më e madhe e tyre kanë bashkëpunuar me forcat e pushtimit pjesa tjetër e mbetur e popullsisë ka qenë e orientuar për të bërë raprezalje mbi ta, kështu që Çamët janë përzënë nga rezistenca greke.  Sot, nuk regjistrohen më shumë se 100 apo 150 subjekte çamësh myslimanë në Greqi. Folësit kristianë të variantit dialektal çam janë, ashtu si ata të vendosur në departamentet e mëposhtme (që pasojnë):
*Thesprotia:* Zënë pjesën më të madhe të zonës dhe janë kryesisht të vendosur në zonën kufitare me Shqipërinë.
*Preveza:* Eshtë në pjesën e Departamentit të Prevezës, fqinje (të kufizuar) me Thesprotinë (Prevezaniko) dhe në ndonjë fshat në veri të Thesprotiko. 
*Janina:* Ka fshatra të rralla në zonën kufizuese të Thesprotisë dhe të zonës së Prevezës (një fshat i vendosur në veri të Konicës është gjithashtu shqipfolës). Duhet thënë se banorët e zonave të mëposhtme mohojnë faktin që janë çamë. Sot, ky emër përdoret për të përcaktuar kryesisht myslimanët që banonin më parë në krahinë.

*C. Grupi i tretë i arvanitasve, nënkupton refugjatët e Thrakisë Perëndimore, të cilët janë vendosur në Greqi pas vitit 1920.* Ata e identifikojnë vetën e tyre si shqiptarë, gjë që tregon karakterin e mëpasëm të migracionit të tyre. 
Në ditët e sotme, ata janë të instaluar në rajonet që vijojnë. 
*Evros:* 4 fshatra homogjene dhe 14 fshatra të përziera. 
*Rhodope:* 1 fshat
*Xanthi:* 3 fshatra
*Serrès:* 5 fshatra
*Thessalonique:* 1 fshat
*Kilkis:* 1 fshat (refugjatë të Bullgarisë) 

*Janë të kataloguar tri fshatra të tjera shqipfolëse në zonën e Follorinës,* ku ka disa gjuhëfolës dhe në tri fshatra të tjerë. Në *një fshat në veri të Konicës* ka gjithashtu shqipfolës ku flitet varianti dialektik, i quajtur tosk. Shqipja (arvanitase), që flitet në Greqi, i përket plotësisht dialektit tosk. Tentativat për të regjistruar dhe për të bërë një grupim të grupeve të gjuhëfolësve lokalë janë shumë të pakta. Disa studime realizuar atje, nuk janë bërë ende publikë. Eshtë vetëm grupi i arvanitofonëve të Greqisë Jugore, i cili përbën të vetmin grup gjuhësor të Greqisë, ku gjuha është studiuar shkencërisht nga pikëpamje socio-gjuhësore. E sigurt është ajo që në një numër të madh rastesh, migracioni  i brendshëm ndërhyn tek grupet që kanë ardhur shekujt e kaluar duke i hapur rrugë një varieteti ekstrem idiomatik në çdo krahinë. Këtë e konfirmojnë disa anketa të bëra në Atikë dhe Boetie. 


*Statusi juridik dhe politik zyrtar* 

Nuk ka ekzistuar kurrë një status ligjor për vendin e arvanitasve. Deri në vitin 1951, vit kur janë shënuar në statistikat zyrtare dhe folës të gjuhëve të tjera veç greqishtes, janë përmendur arvanitasit, por shifrat ishin të minimizuara në mënyrë të konsiderueshme. Sot, shërbimet e shtetit janë shumë indiferentë për sa i përket përdorimit të gjuhës. Vetëm rrallë mund të shikosh një politikë kufizuese për ata që janë përdorues të gjuhës dhe në raste të tilla kjo vjen nga fundi i hierarkisë.

*Përdorimi familjar dhe shoqëror i gjuhës*

Gjuha arvanitase në mënyrë të konsiderueshme është influencuar nga ndikimi gjuhësor grekofon. Ajo ka evoluar dukshëm,  për sa i përket gjuhës së folur në Greqinë Qëndrore dhe jugore, gjatë shekujve. Kjo është bërë në mënyrë të pavarur dhe pavarësisht nga kontaktet e sotme me komunitetet shqiptare dhe Shqipërinë bashkëkohore. Si në të gjitha rastet analoge, gjuha arvanitase e Greqisë qendrore dhe jugore, është gjithnjë e me shumë e influenuar në morfo-fonologjinë(?) e saj prej greqishtes. Në këtë mënyrë tashmë ka gati-gati një status të ndryshëm me shqipen. Pas vitit 1900, dhe ky është një fenomen i njëllojtë për të gjitha gjuhët periferike të Greqisë, administrata, por njëkohësisht zëdhënësit e komunitetit përdorin dhe privilegjojnë për sa i përket gjuhës, teori dhe ide të tjera, që privilegjojnë dhe diferencojnë gjuhën zyrtare duke e paraqitur atë përballë të tjerave si një gjuhë autonome. Në fakt në botën e studiuesve grekë, në mënyrë paralele kërkohet që të përshtatet teza, sipas të cilës arvanishtja është një gjuhë e varfër dhe jo e civilizuar, e cila po të aplikohej do të ishte me fjalë të tjera një dialekt greko-shqiptar. Impakti i faktorëve të tillë në bazën e gjuhës nuk do të ishte injoruar në këtë rast ashtu si edhe i shumë të tjerëve në Greqi. Realiteti ka manifestuar që disa procese sociale e historike kanë luajtur një rol më deciziv. Për të njëjtën çështje, do të ishte pak abuzive të afirmohej që ndarja me identitetin kombëtar  e ndikuar nga faktorët në fjalë, të ketë sjellë në situatën sikur nuk ka ekzistuar kurrë lidhje mes të dyjave. Përdorimi i gjuhës është i zakonshëm vetëm për gjeneratat më të vjetra, duke përfshirë grupmoshën nga 50 vjeç e më shumë, sepse këta të fundit janë edhe gjuhëfolësit më kompetentë. Ky përdorim kufizohet zakonisht në shkallë  fshati, fenomen që nuk është i ri. Në ditët tona, mosha e re përdorin si gjuhë të parë greqishten, pastaj si të dytë arvanitasen. Kuptohet, në mënyrë të veçantë, kur janë në intimitet, dhe përbëjnë folësit përfundimtarë. Përfundimisht, për grupmoshat më pak se 30 vjeç, duke qenë shumica e tyre të paaftë për tu shprehur në gjuhën arvanitase, përdorimi i gjuhës është ekstremisht i kufizuar. Kjo situatë në afat të mesmë është shqetësuese vetëm në krahinat ku gjuha është rezistente. E thënë ndryshe lindja e Atikës, perëndimi i krahinës së Korinthit, nënprefektura e Trezene dhe Hermonias, Beotia, ndonjë fshat i zonës së Karistos dhe praktikisht gjithë Greqia veriore. Në të njëjtën bashkësi nuk është e rrallë që të regjistrohen ndryshime të dukshme nga një familje në tjetrën. Në një zonë ku popullimi është i dëndur, gjuha arvanitase mbahet dhe janë shumë faktorë që ftojnë për të moduluar teoritë përgjithsuese mbi rezistencën e gjuhës. Nga ana tjetër, ndërsa në Atikë, gjuha është shumë e përdorshme në  fshatra të periferisë industriale të Aspropirgos; në fshatra relativisht të izoluara të Ano Soulit, asnjë individ i moshës nën 30 vjeç nuk është  në gjendje që të shprehet në gjuhën arvanitase, vecse në mënyrë shumë rudimentare. Ajo që është e sigurt, në ndryshim nga gjuhë të tjera periferike, është se në dhjetë vjetët e fundit ka një rënie brutale të dëshirës për të folur gjuhën. Është regjistruar një rikuperim relativ i gjuhës me faktin e ardhjes masive të refugjatëve shqiptarë në Greqi pas vitit 1990, ku një pjesë e rëndësishme është e vendosur në fshatrat shqipfolëse. Edhe pse kjo situatë nuk implikon aspak shfaqjen e ndjenjës së përkatësisë apo origjinës së përbashkët me shqiptarët e Shqipërisë, sepse në fakt ndodh komplet e kundërta, duhet thënë se kjo ka provokuar komente negative të shërbimeve sekrete greke. Ndjenja e përgjithshme e një gjuhë të varfër dhe inferiore dhe bindja, që gjuha arvanitase nuk është një gjuhë e shkruar kanë qenë të ushqyera me kujdes nga një administratë vendase deri në pikën që sot Arvanitasit e shkolluar mirë arrijnë ta mbështesin dhe vetë këtë teori shumë mirë. 

*Ndryshime të mëdha*

Jashtë shkëmbimeve me shqipfolësit e Italisë, kontaktet me Shqipërinë, vite më parë, ishin zvogëluar në minimum. Ato krijonin një barrierë për lidhjet e të dy shteteve dhe qendrimi negativ i komunitarëve përballë çdo lloj lidhje me shqiptarët dhe shtetin e tyre. 

*Përfundime* 

Ende sot ndodh shpesh që mund të takosh njerëz, të cilët e fshehin identitetin apo origjinën e tyre arvanitase. Sterotipi negativ i arvanitasve si sinonimi i mëndjemadhësisë, kokëfortësisë dhe ligësisë, figura, gjithmonë të ngulitur në mentalitetet e grekëve të sotëm dhe kujtimet e poshtërimeve të jetuara në shkollë apo në ushtri, janë akoma në mendjen e personave më të moshuar. Përbuzja për gjuhën, që fillimisht ishte rezultat i ideologjisë zyrtare, karakterizon sot komunitetin në pjesën më të madhe. Intelektualët e komunitetit i janë përgjigjur kësaj gjëndjeje të gjërave me një sjellje gjerësisht të përhapur në minoritetet gjuhësore të Greqisë, do të thotë duke u përpjekur të demonstrojnë idenë se gjuha vjen nga greqishtja e vjetër, ashtu si pretendohet nga shumica grekofone. Në të njëjtën kohë, ata kanë ndërmarrë themelimin e një statusi autokton për arvanitasit, duke anashkaluar në heshtje lidhjet që i bashkojnë me shqiptarët, lidhje, të cilat janë të paragjykuara si tjetërsuese nga pjesëtarë të ndryshëm të komunitetit. Po ashtu, habërdarja gjeografike e bashkësive shqipfolëse, ka pasur një impakt negativ për krijimin e një forme identiteti kolektiv, megjithëse të kuptuarit mes vetes nuk shfaq probleme të veçanta. Identiteti arvanitas tek folësit e gjuhës apo tek subjekte të ndryshëm të komunitetit përputhet në mënyrë perfekte me identitetin dhe ndërgjegjen greke. Sidoqoftë, puna e madhe energjike për të ruajtur dhe kultivuar gjuhën, të paktën, kur nuk drejtohet nga instanca zyrtare, ka të gjitha mundësitë që të jetë i perceptuar si dyshim kombëtar. Nënvizojmë edhe një herë faktin që vendosja masive e refugjatëve shqiptarë në Greqi pas vitit 1990, duke vënë në dukje afërinë gjuhësore (përveç që mbart dhe dhe një kuptueshmëri reciproke të pjesshme), nuk ka sjellë asnjë ndryshim në gjykimet  ekomunitetit për shqiptarët dhe shtetin shqiptar. Kështu që nga të gjithë këta elementë mund të nxjerrim përfundim që, jo vetëm që nuk ka asnjë problem në ndarjen e ndërgjegjës kombëtare/etnike të arvanitasve, por mbi të gjitha që çështja nuk mund të shtrohet në këtë mënyrë. Nëse ka një çështje që shtrohet, është ajo e ruajtjes së gjuhës. Me pak fjalë, ështu siç është paraqitur në këtë material, nuk ka asnjë dëshirë që të ruhet për gjuhëfolësit apo subjektet që janë lindur në një vend ku gjuha po flitet. Kjo gjë  është e përkthyer si një mungësë e tentativës kolektive, në një formë apo në një tjetër. Mungesa e ushqimit të gjuhëfolësve të gjuhës arvanitase e bën këtë gjuhë sot më të pambrojturën.


*Prezenca dhe përdorimi i gjuhës sipas fushave*

*Mësimdhënia*

Kjo ishte një politikë sistematike për të dekurajuar më shumë përdorimin e gjuhës të futur deri në rrethin familjar. Ajo ndiqej nga subjekte të ndryshme, ndërmjetëse, më shumë  prej mësuesve vendas deri në vitin 1970. Ndërsa, në mesin e viteve 1980, ky proces ndodhi në një apo dy fshatra  në kuadrin e asociimit kulturor dhe në tentativë për mësimin e gjuhës të rriturve në formën e një kursi të veçantë. Kuptohet se nuk gjeti asnjë jehonëpër tu mësuar tek banorët. 

*Autoritetet gjyqësore*

Kjo rubrikë nuk mban të dhëna për përdoruesit e kësaj gjuhe.

*Autoritetet dhe shërbimet publike*

Kjo rubrikë nuk mban të dhëna për përdoruesit e kësaj gjuhe.

*Masmedia dhe teknologjia e informacionit* 

Ndodh në raste të rralla, që në stacione lokale mund të dëgjojmë këngë arvanitase. Gjithsesi një seri emisionesh në radion kombëtare, para nja dhjetë vitesh, është parë shumë negativisht nga autoritetet. 


*Bota e biznesit*

Kjo rubrikë nuk mban të dhëna për përdoruesit e kësaj gjuhe.


*Prodhimi dhe industria kulturore*

Pas vitit 1981, qeveria e PASOK-ut ka inkurajuar krijimin dhe rritjen e aktiviteteve kulturore lokale për tiu përshtatur klimës së epokës që ofronte garanci dhe tolerancëpër të gjitha përpjekjet që filluan në mbrojtje të gjuhëve periferike. Kështu, në vitin 1982 është themeluar në Athinë Shoqëria Arvanitase e Greqisë, e cila zhvillon ende sot një aktivitet të rëndësishëm duke vendosur  një numër të madh degësh në fshatra. Gjatë disa vjetësh, janë organizuar një numër i madh festivalesh, të cilat përcollën këngë arvanitase dhe është publikuar edhe revista « Besa ». « Linja » e Shoqërisë nuk rreshti së nënvizuari « unitetin e popullit grek dhe shqiptar, sepse të dyja rrjedhin nga tribuja greke grekopellazge ». Ato u bashkuan me pikëpamjen që « gjuha arvanite është gjuha nënë e greqishtes klasike ». Në këtë linjë, Revista përmban tekste këngësh në gjuhën arvanitase dhe është e shkruar me alfabetin grek dhe shqiptar. Kjo lëvizje, e cila principialisht është lokalizuar në Atikë, në Beotie dhe në Korinth, ekziston edhe gjetiu. Kuptohet, në një mënyrë shumë sporadike, si për shembull në fshatrat e Tiheros (krahinë e Evros). Mund të lexojmë tekste në shumë gazeta lokale (tregime, këngë) dhe grupime lokale. Ata organizojnë mbledhje të karakterit laografik( ?) dhe historik. Kontakte janë bërë gjithashtu edhe me albanofonë të Italisë. Pas këtyre aktiviteteve, disqe dhe kaseta këngësh arvanitase gjenden për publikun. Nënvizojmë që një koncert i organizuar në Athinë në vitin 1987 ka patur deri reagimin e shërbimeve sekrete. Shënojmë, nga ana tjetër, se tashmë ekzistojnë dhe disa punime rreth teksteve dhe këngëve në gjuhën arvanitase. Shoqëria ra nga vakti në vitin 1992, për shkak të problemeve të brendshme, por edhe faktorëve të jashtëm negativë, p.sh. rritja e nacionalizmit për shkak të çështjes së Maqedonisë, apo ardhjes se refugjatëve shqiptarë. Numri i fundit i revistës « Besa » doli në vitin 1994. Në nivelin e kulturës popullore, të paktën deri në vitin 1950, ekzistonte një prodhim i këngëve popullore, një fenomen i cili, të paktën në dy raste, është konstatuar dhe në dhjetëvjeçarin e fundit.  

*Studimi i Institutit Sociolinguistik Katalan*

(Institut de Sociolingüística Catalana) 
http://www.uoc.es/euromosaic/web/doc.../fr/i2/i2.html 

*Revista ABC*



26.09.2005

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Arvanitasit, grekët më afër emigrantëve* 

_Raportet arvanitas-emigrantë. Përse shqiptarët e vjetër janë të detyruar të fshehin përballë grekëve afërsinë e tyre me qytetarët e përtej kufirit verior të Greqisë. Ja si i trajtojnë banorët e Gogofisit emigrantët që kanë ardhur nga Shqipëria_

_Simeon Magliveras_


_Ky material është rezultat i një kërkimi të bërë për dizertacionin, të cilin do ta paraqisja për master Ph.D. në Antropologji, në Universitetin e Durhamit. Kërkimi përfshin periudhën kohore 2000-2004. Gogofis është një komunitet në pjesën veriore të Atikës, provincë pranë Athinës në Greqi. Tradicionalisht, Gogofisi ka qenë një fshat Arvanitas. Deri disa kohë më parë, arvanitasit flisnin gjuhën Arvanitika, dialektin Tosk të shqiptarëve, por aktualisht gjuha e tyre është drejt shuarjes_

Nga biseda me emigrantët shqiptarë që jetojnë në zonën e Gogofisit, pranë kryeqytetit grek Athinë, vura re se pozicioni i tyre ndonjëherë është rezultat kompromisi. Në shumë raste, emigrantë shqiptarë në Greqi nuk kanë status ligjor pune, që do të thotë që nuk janë të regjistruar si të punësuar. Nuk kanë të garantuar një page fikse apo çdo të mirë sociale shoqëruar me të, si sigurimi i shëndetit apo përfitimet nga vendimet e qeverisë, etj,. Për më tepër, punësimi i ligjshëm u jep emigrantëve të drejtën për të mbajtur punën, lejen e qëndrimit dhe lirinë për të lëvizur nga Greqia në Shqipëri. Pa një punësim të ligjshëm, jeta e një emigranti shqiptar në Greqi është shumë e paqëndrueshme. Ekziston gjithnjë frika që nga momenti në moment ai apo ajo të mund të kthehet në vendin e vet, të dëmtohet apo të lihet gjithmonë pa mbështetje. Emigrantët shqiptarë në Gogofis, në përgjithësi kanë punë të sigurtë, pasi shumica kanë lidhur kontrata me fshatarët e zonës. Lidhjet shoqërore më arvanitasit, në një farë mënyrë, iu garantojnë atyre një lloj pune. Të gjithë shqiptarët që jetojnë në fshat kanë një punësim të ligjshëm dhe, si rrjedhojë, kanë të gjitha të mirat që iu takojnë. Kështu ata kanë mundësi tu dërgojnë para familjeve të tyre në vendlindje. Vlera e shqiptarëve, në krahasim me kolegët e tyre emigrantë, është vullneti për të dërguar para në shtëpi. Një i pyetur më tha që të mos shoqërohesha me Benin, sepse ai nuk është njeri i mirë, pasi i harxhon të gjitha paratë për vete dhe nuk i dërgon asgjë familjes së tij. Arsyeja kryesore që ata janë në Greqi, është punësimi. Kështu, një punë konstante do të thotë një pagë konstante për familjet e tyre në Shqipëri. Lidhjet shoqërore më të mira i lejojnë emigrantët shqiptarë të zgjedhin që të qëndrojnë në Gogfis. Disa nga emigrantët që banojnë në Gogofis kanë zgjedhur që të mos kthehen më në Shqipëri. Ky është një luks. Shumë shqiptarë që jetojnë në Greqi janë të shqetësuar për të ardhmen e tyre në këtë vend. Mungesa e shtëpive të lira është një problem. Shumë pak kanë punësim të përhershëm (Iosifides 1997). Në Gogofis, shtëpitë ishin pa qera për emigrantët e sapoardhur, deri sa të ishin në gjendje të mbanin veten, thotë një grua e moshuar. Edhe kur ata stabilizoheshin, qeraja e shtëpisë ishte me një çmim më të ulët. Shtëpitë në fillim mund të kenë qenë një dhomë boshe, një bodrum, apo një shtëpi e vjetër prej guri. (pyrgos ose kulla pa energji elektrike apo dhoma të brendshme). Por kur shqiptarët sollën gratë e tyre, menjeherë gjetën akomodim më të mirë. Akomodimi modern nuk ishte i mundur për të gjithë. Për faktin që strehimi është një çështje e rëndësishme, disa individë bënë marrëveshje me pronarët e tyre arvanitas për të përmirësuar shtëpitë e vjetra në shkëmbim të shtëpive pa qera. Si rezultat, ata ishin të aftë të përmirësonin standartin e tyre të jetesës në një periudhe relativisht të shkurtër, në një kohë kur patriotët e tyre që jetonin në Athinë duhej të paguanin qera të larta dhe të jetonin në apartamente të vegjël. Emigrantë shqiptarë në Gogofis kanë një trajtim financiar relativisht të garantuar dhe një akomodim me çmim të arsyeshëm. Si rezultat,  shumë prej tyre kanë zgjedhur që të mos kthehen më prapa. Disa nga të kontaktuarit, kanë vendosur madje që të investojnë brenda komunitetit, duke blerë tokë, me shpresën për të ndërtuar një shtëpi më vonë. 

*Rrjetet egocentrike* 

Të gjithë individët kanë grupe të caktuara shoqërore në të cilat bëjnë pjesë. Përkufizimet për njërin apo tjetrin grup farefisnor janë të përcaktuara gjaku (farefis me gjak), bashkimi (farefisi zyrtar) apo në rastin më të shpeshtë, në shoqëritë kristiane mesdhetare, duke pagëzuar në lindje apo martesë (farefis fiktiv). Grupet farefisnore janë strukturë e qendërzuar në grupe, dhe ekzistenca e tyre vazhdon ose nuk vazhdon në varësi të jetëgjatësisë së individëve (Boissevain 1968). Strukturat farefisnore përcaktojnë një individ brenda saj dhe janë të kufizuara. Farefisi ka qenë objekt studimi për antropologët, të cilët i kanë dhënë kuptim funksionimit strukturor të nga pikëpamja se si punojnë shoqëritë. Por ka edhe përjashtime, sidomos kur diskutohet për ndërlidhjet informale të grupit, si raportet punëdhënës-punëmarrës ose politikat lokale-kombëtare. Rrjetet janë esenca e marrëdhënieve pronar-vartës, e cila është një pjesë tipike e jetës së përditshme në Mesdhe. Marrëdhëniet e rrjeteve janë të përcaktuara nga individët. Ato janë struktura egocentrike, të cilat kanë natyrë shumë tranzite. Nëse dikush vdes, si rrjedhojë lidhja e tij/saj vdes me ta (Boissevain 1968). Boissevain (1968) ka përcaktuar disa shkallë lidhjesh. Ai ka thënë se, si fillim, janë dy tipe rrjetesh (lidhjesh) 
1) Lidhje të afërta- farefis ose shoqëri, më të cilët egoja është në termat më të afërt 
2) lidhjet efikase- këta janë njerëz, të cilët egon e njohin pak dhe nga e cila presin pak.
3) Gama e tretë, të cilën ai e quan lidhjet e gjëra është e përbërë nga njerëz që nuk dinë gjë personalisht, por nga egoja nxiten të mësojnë. 
Si përfundim ka pjesë të lidhjeve të gjera, të cilat janë të panjohura për egon e individëve, e cila mund ti ndihmojë ata  kur është nevoja (Boissevain 1968). Këta individë janë shoqëri apo farefis të shokëve. Kjo gamë lidhjesh është infinite. Emigrantët shqiptarë nuk janë pjesë e strukturës farefisnore të Gogofisit. Kur ata erdhën nuk kishin formuar asnjë lidhje në fshat, por më vonë krijuan marrëdhënie e më tej formuan lidhje.  

*Raportet prind-fëmijë*

Çfarë i bën marrëdhëniet mes shqipëtarëve dhe arvanitasve jotipike për mentalitetin grek? Marrëdhënia (lidhja) tipike mes emigrantëve dhe pritësve të tyre është një raport pune  (Psimmenos & Kassimati 2003, Iosifides 1997). Punëdhënësi llogarit koston për ti dhënë punonjësit të tij pagën, si edhe sigurimet e shoqërore e shëndetësore. Pra, është një marrëdhënje pronar-vartës. Në rastin e Gogofisit, emigrantëve shqiptarë u është dhënë strehim, punë dhe asistencë sociale. Duke përmbledhur këto, i zoti i shtëpisë dhe mysafiri hanë të gjithë bashkë dhe shqiptarët i thërrasin mikpritësit e tyre me terma farefisnorë. Arvanitasit dhe shqiptarët kme njëri-tjetrin nuk kanë vetëm lidhje punëdhënës-punëmarrës. Më saktë, marrëdhënia e tyre është si ajo e një prindi me fëmijën. E kuptova këtë kur po bisedoja me një burrë shumë të vjetër arvanitas, Kotsosin. Ai ishte i mërzitur me Armondin, një emigrant shqiptar, i cili ishte larguar prej tyre dhe qëndronte në bodrum. Nga ankimi i tij kuptova ndjenjën e keqardhjes, për faktin se familja e tij e ka ushqyer pa i kërkuar asgjë si shpërblim. Si ishte e mundur që ai  të tregonte shumë pak respekt për ne. Kur Armond ishte në një dhomë të shtëpsisë së tyre, ata kanë pasur një marrëdhënie të mirë. Armondi bënte punë të vogla, si për shëmbull të blinte cigare apo bukë. Ai duhet të harxhonte shumë orë në shtëpi për të parë televizor që tu bënte shoqëri Kotsosit dhe gruas së tij. Pasi Armondi u martua, gruaja e tij i ndihmonte në punët e shtëpisë. Ata, nga ana e tyre, e çuan në spital kur ishte koha për të lindur. Ishin vërtetë si një familje. Ankesat që Kotsos dhe gruaja e tij duhet të kenë pasur ishin një lloj sjellje si e të një babai e nëne me djalin e tyre. Armondi ndoshta duhet të ndihej barrë për familjen arvanitase, pasi ata donin të dinin se ku ishte dhe nëse ishte mirë. Gjithashtu, ai iu detyrohej atyre, në mos financiarisht, të paktën moralisht, pasi Kotsosi i kishte dhënë asistencë Armondit dhe gruas së tij. E gjeta këtë sjellje tek shumë djemë të rinj shqiptarë në fshat. Një tjetër shembull që tregon për marrëdhënien simbolike prind/fëmijë është kur një shqiptar u pagëzua nga punëdhënësi i tij dhe, në mënyrë të paperceptueshme për grekët, i dha një shtëpi të këndshme për të jetuar. Marrëdhënia e familjes së adoptuar i përmbush objektivat e të dyja palëve, arvanitasve dhe shqiptarëve. 
1) Arvanitasit- krahë pune, ripopullim i fshatit dhe vazhdimësi kulturore 
2) Shqiptarët- punë, dërgesë parash, jetë të re dhe më të mirë.
Çfarë mund të shtohet tjetër për raportet mes shqiptarëve dhe arvanitasve. Para valës së re të migracionit të shqiptarëve në këtë zonë, të flisje gjuhën arvanitase apo të shprehje identitetin tënd në publik ishte tabu. Kështu është edhe marrëdhënia e arvanitasve me emigratët shqiptarë. Asnjë nuk duhet të shprehet lirshëm për raportet ndërmjet tyre në publik. Po kështu, i drejtohen me përbuzje çdo të huaji që pyet për shqiptarët në fshat. Në fakt, dëgjova për shumë individë që ishin një atimi ratsa, një racë e pandershme, të cilëve nuk mund tu zije besë. Por arvanitasit binin në kontradiktë me atë që thonin në publik. Kjo u duk qartë kur Gjini po largohej nga fshati për të jetuar me vëllain e tij në një pjesë tjetër të Greqisë. Yannis, një person që e kishte punësuar kohë më parë, erdhi për tu përshëndetur me të. Ai nuk kishte folur kurrë më parë shqip (arvanitëse) në publik. Ai nuk kishte folur shqip as në praninë time, madje. Qau, i dha një dhuratë dhe e ndihmoi që të përgatitej që të largohej, pa folur kurrë një fjalë greqisht me Gjinin. Largimi i Gjinit ishte një ngjarje e trishtueshme për të dhe për familjet e tij të adoptuara. Marrëdhënia e Gjinit me Yannis ishte private, megjithëse për të tjerët ata paraqiteshin sikur të kishin vetëm një raport punëdhënës-punëmarrës. Por kur Gjini u kthye për herë të parë në Gogofis, kishte vendosur që të qëndronte në shtëpinë e tij, edhe pse e kishte braktisur për shumë kohë. Yannis e kishte ushqyer dhe veshur, si edhe i kisht dhënë punë. Por rrallë ishin parë në publik. Ata mund të jenë parë bashkë vetëm për arsye pune. Sjellja e Yannis dhe e Gjinit ishte tipike. Rastësisht, shqiptarë dhe arvanitas mund të jenë parë të ulur në të njëjtën kafene, por kurrë në të njëjtën tavolinë. Marrëdhënia e tyre ishte një sjellje kulturore e përbashkët, siç mendon Hertfeld (1997). Por pse ndodh kështu? Ka të bëjë më shumë me pozicionin e arvanitasve në shoqërinë greke. Të jesh arvanitas do të thotë të jesh në monarkinë private. Prandaj marrëdhënia e  kulturës intime të arvanitasve me shqiptarët ishte e deleguar nga monarkia private. Në publik, arvanitasit ishin grekë, prandaj pritej që të flisnin ashpërsisht për shqiptarët. Pritej që ti trajtonin shqiptarët si të tjerë; si të shpërngulur apo si punëtorët më të mirë. Një shembull për këtë është kur e mora Gjinin dhe vëllain e tij për një kafe në bregdet. Arritëm në shtëpi rreth muzgut. Fqinjët po na shihnin teksa parkonim makinën jashtë shtëpisë sime. Më qortuan dhe më thanë së shqiptarëve nuk iu duhet besuar, edhe pse shumë prej tyre kanë pasur fëmijë të adoptuar shqiptarë.  Nëse do të kisha për të bërë ndonjë gjë vetëm do ti merrja për punë dhe asgjë tjetër. Nuk isha i detyruar që tiu tregoja marrëdhënien tonë në publik. Arvanitasit duhejt të jetonin mes diferencimesh të ndryshme. Kjo nganjëherë  bënte që marrëdhënia e tyre të mbahej shumë me vështirësi. Nga njëra anë, ata kishin një lidhje të ngushtë me fëmijët e tyre të adoptuar shqiptarë, ndërsa nga ana tjetër, në publik, i përbuznin ata. Kjo i tendos marrëdhëniet e tyre, sepse shqiptarët nuk e pëlqejnë këtë sjellje. Kam dëgjuar shpesh, në kontaktet e mia me shqiptarët, të thonin që arvanitasit janë më grekë se vetë grekët.  


*Metoda e studimit*

Ky artikull është rezultat i një investigimi të një komponenti të dizertacionit tim. Kërkimet për dizertacionin përfshijnë periudhën kohore nga viti 2000 deri në vitin 2004. Metodat e  mbledhjes së të dhënave fillimisht ishin cilësore, të marr të dhëna tekstuale të pasura. Metodat përfshijnë vëzhgim aktiv, grafikë e intervista. Intervistat ishin të strukturuara dhe gjysmë të strukturuara. Ato janë bërë me emigrantë shqiptarë, burra dhe gra, kryetarë të komunitetit lokal arvanitas, nga arvanitas vendas me grupmosha dhe gjini të ndryshme, ashtu si dhe me përfaqësues të Organizatës Arvanita Kombëtare, si edhe Arvanitiko Synthesmos tis Eladas (Lidhja Arvanitase e Greqisë). Në mënyrë të veçantë, kam diskutuar personalisht me gjeneaologë dhe kam verifikuar kërkimet e arkivuara. Mbajtja shënim e të dhënave është bërë në një ditar etnografik. Shënimet janë marrë nga biseda të paparapërgatitura, nga folës zyrtar apo banorë dhe nga vëzhgime të drejtpërdrejta. Si përfundim, intervistat individuale dhe në grup janë regjistruar, shënuar dhe përmbledhur për referenca të kryqëzuara. Për këtë dokument, analizat e lidhjes farefisnore dhe sociale janë përdorur për të gjetur modele të koduara të lidhjeve sociale. 



Përgatiti: Landa Mataj


ABC nr.8-Simeon Magliveras

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*STUDIMI/ Aristidh Kolja: Historia greke që nuk ka parasysh pellazgët dhe arvanitasit, as greke dhe as histori nuk është*

* GJENEALOGJIA*

* Origjina e vjetër e stërgjyshërve*

ATHINË - Është e vëshirë të  thuash se sa është numri i saktë i arvanitasve të Greqisë. Sot nuk është e mundur të bësh një regjistrim të saktë dhe të thuash: Kaq jemi! Ajo që njihet më lehtë janë rajonet e fshatrave ku banojnë këta njerëz, apo që kanë banuar më parë, sipas dokumenteve tanimë të gjetura. Të habit përhapja e tyre dhe depërtimi mes popullsisë më të vjetër greke. Të shumta janë fshatrat e tyre në Thiva, pranë Athinës, në Peloponez, por edhe në Dodekanez e ishujt si Agroaonikoi, Evia e Qikladhës, por edhe në Viotia, Arolidha, apo të shtyrë thellë në ishullin e madh të Kretës, d.m.th. në qendrat historike të Greqisë së Vjetër. Aty është ruajtur gjuha e tyre deri më sot, si edhe në disa vende të Mesinias, Ahaia dhe të Arkadhies. Në disa zona të tjera gjuha humbi, si në Etoloakarnania, Lakonia e në ishujt e Qikladhës. Por gjuha shqipe flitet sot edhe në Epir e Thrakë, por ajo popullsi nuk hyn në arvanitasit, d.m.th. te ajo popullsi që u vendos në Greqinë Jugore në shekullin e XVI-të. Rrënjët e grekëve janë tepër të trazuara e të lidhura me ato arvanitase. Akoma edhe ata që erdhën në Greqi, pas vitit 1992, kur u krijua shteti qemalist turk, nga Azia e Vogël, në një farë mase janë me rrënjë arvanitase; kryesisht ata që erdhën nga Izmiri, Stambolli, Brusa, etj. Një shembull i vogël; në Stamboll ekziston një lagje që quhej Arnautqoi, që do të thotë fshat arvanitas. Banorët e kësaj lagjeje, arvanitas të krishterë, u zhvendosën në Greqi. Por pak nga pasardhësit e tyre e njohin origjinën e vjetër të stërgjyshërve.


* JETËSHKRIMI/ Kush është arvanitasi i madh, që gjithë jetën ia përkushtoi vllazërimit të popujve*

*E vërteta e fshehur që doli nga shekujt*

Këto janë disa rreshta CV-je, vetëm sa për të bërë një retrospektivë për jetën e Aristidh Koljes. Për ta njohur atë duhet shumë. Megjithatë, gazeta Dita e nis me një jetëshkrim të këtij arvanitasi të madh, për të kaluar më pas në disa momente të caktuara. Ai u lind më 8 korrik të vitit 1944 në fshatin Kaskaveli, sot Leondari, një fshat karakteristik arvanitfolës, i cili ndodhet rreth 20 kilometra në periferi të Thivës, sot në Greqi. Mësimet e para i mori në fshatin e lidnjes, ndërsa gjimnazin e përfundoi shkëlqyeshëm në vitin 1963 në Thiv. Pjesëtar i një familjeje arvanitase, arbërore, me një vëlla e dy motra; Jorgon dhe Noten, kurse Katerina do të vinte tetë vjet mbas Aristidhit. Pas gjimnazit ai fiton të drejtën e studimit për drejtësi në Universitetin e Athinës, që e përfundoi me sukses në vitin 1968, duke u diplomuar si avokat. Aristidhi mori shpirtin artistik të babait të tij, Panajotit, i cili ishte piktor, si dhe gjuhën arbërore të mëmës së tij, Poliksenit, gjuhë të cilën Aristidhi nuk do harronte kurrë. Të dy prindrit e tij ishin arvanitë-arbërorë. Gjatë këtyre viteve, mbas përfundimit të studimeve të larta dhe një tentative studimesh pasuniversitare në Francë, ai kthehet dhe njihet me Nansin, e cila do të ishte e zgjedhura e tij e zemrës dhe bashkëshortja e denjë që do t'i dhuronte atij dy fëmijë të mrekullueshëm; Panajotin dhe Poliksenin. Pas viteve tetëdhjete ai e braktis profesionin e tij si avokat për t'u marrë përfundimisht me studimet historike, folklorike dhe gjuhësore të arvanitëve të Greqisë, me prejardhjen dhe rrënjët e të parëve të tij. Librat që botoi Aristidhi ngritën peshë të gjithë arbëroret e Greqisë,po ashtungritën lart moralin e një populli heroik, duke u treguar atyre se e vërteta e fshehur ndër shekuj është pothuajse madhështore.

Dita.

----------

